# Muzzleloader for the entire season??



## trkyhntr70 (Oct 15, 2009)

Whos going with the Muzzleloader th entire season??
I will be


----------



## WinMag.300 (Oct 15, 2009)

*going*

I am going to attempt it.  I have got the bug.


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 15, 2009)

I`ll alternate between my two traditional muzzleloaders, and my Model 1885.


----------



## stev (Oct 15, 2009)

With these newer muzzleloaders now adays .they shoot out to 200yds like a rifle.


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 15, 2009)

stev said:


> With these newer muzzleloaders now adays .they shoot out to 200yds like a rifle.



So will the old ones, if your eyes are good enough.


----------



## LanceColeman (Oct 15, 2009)

I've gone recurve the entire season for 15 seasons straight. Just recently started using firearms again. *IF* I use a firearm these days it's normally a muzzle loader.


----------



## frankwright (Oct 15, 2009)

I use my sidelock sometimes during the season just because it is fun.

 I have three or four friends and right in the middle of the season we will get together for a one or two day all muzzleloader hunt.


----------



## Darkhorse (Oct 15, 2009)

I have a few stands set up for Flintlock hunting. Meaning I've got a good idea where they might come from, the wind will be right, and the brush and limbs have been trimmed to give me clean shots. Good frosty weather right through the rut are the best times to be in the woods with a muzzleloader. So, like the last 30 plus years that's what I'll be carrying.
Gotta admit I do love guns and I've got all kinds. So if the situation calls for very long shots like a power line or corn field I will carry something like my .300 win.
Whatever works best for the situation.


----------



## snuffy (Oct 15, 2009)

frankwright said:


> I use my sidelock sometimes during the season just because it is fun.
> 
> I have three or four friends and right in the middle of the season we will get together for a one or two day all muzzleloader hunt.



Hollar if ya'll ever have room for one more.


----------



## frankwright (Oct 15, 2009)

Will do, Snuffy!


----------



## FERAL ONE (Oct 15, 2009)

that is my goal this year,  i will carry all three at sometime, the inline, the sidelock and the flinter.  the flintlock is my new interest and i hope to make meat with it !!!


----------



## Robk (Oct 15, 2009)

only my muzzle stuffer for me the past three years.


----------



## quigleysharps4570 (Oct 15, 2009)

Our muzzleloading season is closed now and rifle season doesn't open til December...figure on taking the old bolt action 30-30 or the 45-60 levergun then.


----------



## LLove (Oct 15, 2009)

yup


----------



## Flintrock (Oct 16, 2009)

Taken the flintlock into the woods for the last 16 years.
.
I feel like I am cheating myself if I take anything else.


----------



## DavidinFL (Oct 16, 2009)

Here is a question for which I can not find an answer. Can one legally  carry a blackpowder revolver during a muzzleloading hunt?


----------



## Flintrock (Oct 16, 2009)

DavidinFL said:


> Here is a question for which I can not find an answer. Can one legally  carry a blackpowder revolver during a muzzleloading hunt?



yes.
muzzleloader 44 cal or larger.
.
yours just has a shorter barrel


----------



## DavidinFL (Oct 16, 2009)

Flintrock said:


> yes.
> muzzleloader 44 cal or larger.
> .
> yours just has a shorter barrel



There in lies the question. You do not load it from the muzzle, it is loaded into the revolver cylinder directly. The barrel length is legal.


----------



## GC1 (Oct 16, 2009)

took mine this morning and plan on taking it tomorrow morning as well!  I love the sound and the smoke!


----------



## Flintrock (Oct 16, 2009)

DavidinFL said:


> There in lies the question. You do not load it from the muzzle, it is loaded into the revolver cylinder directly. The barrel length is legal.



.
You are still loading it from the front side( of the cylinder).It is still considered a muzzleloader as the firearm has provisions for a ram rod


----------



## ChristopherA.King (Oct 16, 2009)

You guys can count on me gonna use mine.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Oct 16, 2009)

got the blackpowder bug so bad last year that I sold all my centerfires and am now 100% black powder when holding a gun


----------



## tv_racin_fan (Oct 16, 2009)

DavidinFL said:


> Here is a question for which I can not find an answer. Can one legally  carry a blackpowder revolver during a muzzleloading hunt?



I sure hope it is legal because when I hit the woods I'll be carrying one.

I am a little miffed at myself. My son and I hit the woods a couple of times during the past week. Just stood our rifles against the wall and didn't worry about em. I decided to take a look at them today and I found some rust, on both locks and the barrels between stock and barrel, both rifles and a pistol...


----------



## formula1 (Oct 16, 2009)

*re:*

This will be my second season muzzleloader and bow only.  When I hunt with a gun it is a muzzleloader. Shot 3 last year.


----------



## atgolfer (Oct 16, 2009)

Have to it's all I got; this is just my second season. My wife said I can't buy another gun until I kill something with the one I've got.


----------



## pcsolutions1 (Oct 16, 2009)

I did it last year and plan to this year as well.  I got me a yote on a saturday and followed it up with 2 does from the same sit the next day.  I'm totally hooked on ML hunting.


----------



## Parker Phoenix (Oct 17, 2009)

Nothing but BP for the last three years. I think using a bow or BP actually makes you a better hunter. You have to get close and only have one shot in most cases.


----------



## Omega Hunter (Oct 17, 2009)

The other guys in the club thought i was crazy carrying the T/C on opening day of rifle. I was the only one with a kill, and it was a buck


----------



## quigleysharps4570 (Oct 17, 2009)

Jim Thompson said:


> am now 100% black powder when holding a gun



Good to hear. 
That's the way I am most of the year...haven't shot a rabbit or squirrel with a cartridge gun in so long I can't recall. Usually grab up a cartridge gun for rifle season though...half the time it shoots a blackpowder cartridge so I'm not completely getting away from it I guess.


----------



## kurzrecord99 (Oct 17, 2009)

I carried mine this morning plan on carring it rest of the year when i don't carry my sitchback


----------



## FVR (Oct 18, 2009)

Sidelocks or selfbows. Is there anything else?


----------



## rat (Oct 18, 2009)

Yep, I'll be huntin with the Mistress, I named my flintlock that because I spent more time with it when I was building it than I spent with my wife.


----------



## Eric Lewis (Oct 18, 2009)

*bp pistol*

In 2008 they (Ga.) added a clause specifically saying you cant take a  black powder pistol / rifle out during bow season.  Check the Hunting Regs booklet at Walmart.


----------



## Hoyt (Oct 22, 2009)

Flintlocks are the only guns I"ve hunted with for about 4yrs. Got rid of all my modern guns and two other flintlocks last yr. I built this .58cal. for any big game animal  I would want to hunt and the .62cal (20ga.) for spring gobblers and small game. Did keep one modern handgun...forgot.


.58Cal.                                                                                                                     






.20ga.


----------



## patchestc (Oct 23, 2009)

gonna try to hold out til i shoot it at a deer this year.  then prolly
switchover to centerfire.


----------



## Retired Army Guy (Oct 24, 2009)

Did it one season a few years ago.  Got burned out on always having to either shoot it or un screw the breech plug and empty the load every few days.  Which meant Clean, Clean, Clean!  Although my M.L. is "Extremely" accurate (Knight Disk Extreme 45 Cal) its like carrying a tree limb through the woods! Heavy and very disproportionate in weight.

The new break open rifles with easy breech plug removal would be much better.

I'm a Lever Gun Lover now.  I still have to stay reasonably close and no high maintenance on the gun.


----------



## tv_racin_fan (Oct 24, 2009)

Eric Lewis said:


> In 2008 they (Ga.) added a clause specifically saying you cant take a  black powder pistol / rifle out during bow season.  Check the Hunting Regs booklet at Walmart.



Actually the regs have been changed to reflect the carry of any firearm by GFL holders. THUS since I happen to have a GFL IF I go BOW hunting I can carry my cap n ball revolver as my personal defence firearm LEGALLY.


----------



## rat (Oct 24, 2009)

Hoyt, nice set of rifles ya got there, nothing like building your own, good job on 'em.


----------



## Thor_Bear (Oct 25, 2009)

I bought a Lyman Tradesman rifle in .54 cal about 8 years ago and have never downed anything with it. Im like you guys and have the bug...Ill be toting it to the woods all season, or until it gets a notch on the stock.


----------



## NotaVegetarian (Oct 26, 2009)

I do every year, but use High power rifles when I hunt hay, and peanut fields.


----------



## olchevy (Dec 11, 2009)

Jim Thompson said:


> got the blackpowder bug so bad last year that I sold all my centerfires and am now 100% black powder when holding a gun



Dang thats a horrible bug, i Hope it dont come round my parts...lol


----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 12, 2009)

olchevy said:


> Dang thats a horrible bug, i Hope it dont come round my parts...lol


----------



## turkey foot (Dec 16, 2009)

Does that include turkey season? If so can a 50 cal. be used with shot for turkey? What guage would it be closest to, and what would be a good load ?


----------

